# Asian green mussels



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Anybody using Asian green mussels to catch sheepshead? I read on a Tampa Bay post that they make great bait and stay on a hook better than fiddler crabs and shrimp. Also, can they be found around the P-cola/Navarre area?

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

live shrimp...march 06...










live shrimp...march 07










don't know about fiddlers, asian mussels, blood worms...


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Good haul brother!!!....:clap :clap Those live shrimp work real well...

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

yes asian green mussels apparently work well, i saw that in the nov. shallow water angler article


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I sure hope that beer in the second picture is not open Ultralite!! Oh, and I will be your neighbor come Feb. 15. I'm moving across the bridge on Siguenza drive...moving from Birmingham. We shall have to meet sometime.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Deadly dick,

Thanks for the reply. Do we have any around P-cola. I heard that Tampa Bay is covered with them...if they are around our parts and stay on a hook better than f-crabs/shrimp then we may have a winner...:clap

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------

